# OOF EPS - This is soooo cool!



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

In a 53 traditional. What do you guys think?


----------



## jjmstang (May 8, 2009)

fugly ass yellow


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

Im not a yellow fan either but the frame is pimp enough that Id ride it. Fo sho


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

It displays qualities of awesomeness.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Meh.....I wasn't a fan of this paint scheme the 1st time around. Sweet frame though.


----------



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

my gosh.. 
This Is COLNAGO!!!!


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Just my size. I'll give you $100 for it. Cash money!
That's a good deal right?
No?


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*Sale!*

Wait for the 10% off sale from an online retailer. They'll probably have it in stock


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

The_Kraken said:


> Wait for the 10% off sale from an online retailer. They'll probably have it in stock


Nice. Well played.
We should go for beer sometime. Ever been to Edmonton?


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

looks like a C40 ;-)


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*too cold!*



mtbbmet said:


> Nice. Well played.
> We should go for beer sometime. Ever been to Edmonton?


Below 65 degrees is deemed too cold for my sensitive arse.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The_Kraken said:


> Wait for the 10% off sale from an online retailer. They'll probably have it in stock


You guys are mean. Don't make me send my cousin that lives in Milan over to Cambiago to see if he can get me one of these in LX4. Might even be cheaper than what an online retailer in the US charges with a 10% discount.

I seriously need to stop thinking about new frames.


----------



## koyaanisqatsi (Aug 5, 2009)

*10% discount*



fabsroman said:


> You guys are mean. Don't make me send my cousin that lives in Milan over to Cambiago to see if he can get me one of these in LX4. Might even be cheaper than what an online retailer in the US charges with a 10% discount.
> 
> I seriously need to stop thinking about new frames.


These guys aren't mean. They're just bothered by my beating the Colnago game. And I avoided dealing with The_Kraken, whose reputation in the bike industry is not so good. No, I didn't hear that from WS...I called or emailed some of the cognoscenti. Most of those ragging on me can't afford a new bike at any price. That's not a crime...I've been there. You just have to come to terms with it.

Actually the bike is a nice color...not far from my dark green with gold lettering Lynskey.

I need to stop looking at new frames myself. I now have about all I can possibly handle.

As for my decision not to buy a Colnago and to go with the Pinarello, I feel more and more like the one-eyed man in the land of the blind every time I visit the Colnago forums. I'll keep reminding you of that.


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

koyaanisqatsi said:


> And I avoided dealing with The_Kraken, whose reputation in the bike industry is not so good. No, I didn't hear that from WS...I called or emailed some of the cognoscenti.


Its so lonely at the top! But I refuse to sell Chinese bikes! 

BTW, Mr. K. I think you might have started something, new orders for PRZA's came this week. Thanks!


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

Kraken LOL.

Customisation is the key, and Colnago understand this. Nothing wrong with the Dogma, makes a great crit bike. But anyone can slap one together, including the standard EPS with Boras/LW/SR/7900. Check out WW. I believe every bicycle one builds should have an aim/purpose/story, and looking @ Kraken's website, he understands this, although some of his builds are a bit too colourful for me haha. Also prefer the C50/EP over the EPS LOL. I still remember his critique on my Kolnargo, showing up at a showdown with a few gun parts LOL.


----------



## koyaanisqatsi (Aug 5, 2009)

*Lonely at the bottom!*



The_Kraken said:


> Its so lonely at the top! But I refuse to sell Chinese bikes!
> 
> BTW, Mr. K. I think you might have started something, new orders for PRZA's came this week. Thanks!


It's about 30˚ F here tonight, and we may be getting around a foot of snow over the next day or two. Makes me want to move way south.

It's lonely at the bottom too, and I've been at the bottom and on top!

I hear you on the Chinese bikes, even if Pinarellos are not Chinese bikes. But this is mostly just a bias. It wasn't all that long ago that we felt the same way about Japan. When I was younger, we used to joke about the "junk" made in Japan. Nonetheless, we bought their trinkets by the handful. Clever stuff, actually. Now Japan builds the best cars in the world, although my tastes run to German made cars.

Getting new orders on the PRZAs? I doubt that I had anything to do with it, but if I did, I deserve a commission. Imagine. R&A Cycles thinks that they are the only retailer that can provide them! Shocking! But good for you. I've been telling people that they could sell the PRZAs and PR82 w/o a problem. No marketing skills required--bikes of those two colors sell themselves. The OOF is nice as well, but some people don't seem to like it. But you've stumbled onto why I walked away from Colnago. R&A Cycles thinks they have an exclusive on the PRZA (so they say), PP can get any color frame you want (I think you've said that, but I correct me if I'm wrong), others less knowledgeable insist that _any_ retailer can get the PRZA, and WS has to fight to get one for me (by which time, I decided I don't want to play the game anymore). And "yes", Colnago is playing games with their retailers and, worse yet, their customers. The word "shady" was used by another poster, not me.

Cheers,
k.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

koyaanisqatsi said:


> These guys aren't mean. They're just bothered by my beating the Colnago game. And I avoided dealing with The_Kraken, whose reputation in the bike industry is not so good. No, I didn't hear that from WS...I called or emailed some of the cognoscenti. Most of those ragging on me can't afford a new bike at any price. That's not a crime...I've been there. You just have to come to terms with it.
> 
> Actually the bike is a nice color...not far from my dark green with gold lettering Lynskey.
> 
> ...


Strange comments about The Kraken, considering you relied very heavily upon his posts while meandering through your bike buying journey. I am a repeat Colnago customer of his. The patience, service and knowledge of Pista Palace has been top notch. Shops like his are great for people like me who do not have a Colnago dealer within a couple of hundred miles.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Jbartmc said:


> Strange comments about The Kraken, considering you relied very heavily upon his posts while meandering through your bike buying journey. I am a repeat Colnago customer of his. The patience, service and knowledge of Pista Palace has been top notch. Shops like his are great for people like me who do not have a Colnago dealer within a couple of hundred miles.


He's bitter that PP refuses to bring his asian built bike line in. He is now grasping at straws to justify his BS story about his supposed "purchase". He's a troll, ignore him. He is going on my blocked list right now.


----------



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

Kraken Kraken Kraken....where is my Xiao Di Di?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

tofumann said:


> Kraken Kraken Kraken....where is my Xiao Di Di?


What is Xiao? I'm assuming you meant Ciao.

Kraken,

Parli Italiano?

By the way, when are they going to start making Cannondales in China such that you will have to stop carrying them? LOL


----------



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> What is Xiao? I'm assuming you meant Ciao.
> 
> Kraken,
> 
> ...


There are more then just the language of Italian and English on this planet...you know.

Chi Da Bian...zhe li hao duo xiao qi qui


----------



## rhyslewisdavies (Jan 10, 2009)

i like it - buy the old campag carbon gold groupset and a set of corima wheels and its a beauty!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

tofumann,

A few of us understand what you're saying; well, at least I do. Behave yourself! lol

Ni(3) xi(3) huan(1) chi(1) da(4) bian(4) ma(1)?


Sig. fabsroman,

Sta parlando cinese. I riferimenti sono volgari.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

iyeoh said:


> tofumann,
> 
> A few of us understand what you're saying; well, at least I do. Behave yourself! lol
> 
> ...


I tried doing a translation on Vietnamese and Korean, and then had to leave the office before I could try Chinese. I figured it was going to be something vulgar, so I will just refrain from going any further.

I was going to say something smart in return to him, but decided against that too.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

The point is that he *knows* that you can't do online translations from Chinese pinyin into English using popular online translation services. Most translation services use characters only, not Romanized (how ironic!) Mandarin phoenetics.

He specifically told you to "Mangi la Merda."


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

iyeoh said:


> The point is that he *knows* that you can't do online translations from Chinese pinyin into English using popular online translation services. Most translation services use characters only, not Romanized (how ironic!) Mandarin phoenetics.
> 
> He specifically told you to "Mangi la Merda."


Haven't had somebody tell me that in about forever.

Tofuman, I like you too.


----------



## koyaanisqatsi (Aug 5, 2009)

*Jbartmc: Strange Comments?*



Jbartmc said:


> Strange comments about The Kraken, considering you relied very heavily upon his posts while meandering through your bike buying journey. I am a repeat Colnago customer of his. The patience, service and knowledge of Pista Palace has been top notch. Shops like his are great for people like me who do not have a Colnago dealer within a couple of hundred miles.


You'll have to be more specific on what a "strange comment" is. I might be able to address them. A couple things about The Kraken.

1) He should identify himself as a salesperson, actually the owner of PP in any thread. Now, I guessed that he was tightly associated with PP on my own. I just want people to reveal their agenda up front.

2) R&A Cycles believes that they and only they can get the 2010 EPS PRZA for the end-user. This they have told me by email. Other Colnago-authorized retailers I've contacted tell me that the aforementioned frame/color is unavailable for 2010. WS finally pried one out of Colnago U.S. for me. So I didn't need PP; PP doesn't need me. But I was fed up with the double-dealing by and the smugness of The_Kraken AND Colnago. I realize that ethical "lapses" are SOP at many American businesses that otherwise can't survive. But I choose that businesses that seem to take the honest, straightforward approach. I believe that Wrench Science was doing exactly that.

As for not being within 200 miles of an authorized Colnago, that's about the same situation I'm in.

As for mtbbmet, I'm OK that he blocked me. But if you dish it out, you should man up and take it. At least I'll be receiving no more of his obscenity-filled PMs. Please pass on the following to him:

Product Type Description Quantity
Frame Pinarello Dogma 60.1 - 2010 Black/Red 51.50 53.50 STD 1
Fork Pinarello Onda FPK Asym | OEM Spec'd | Carbon C 43.00 1
Brake Campagnolo Super Record-D Skeleton | Black 1
BrakeShift Campagnolo Super Record QS Ergopower 1
Cable Campagnolo Stainless | 1
Housing Campagnolo Campagnolo | Black 1
Crank Campagnolo Super Record 11 Compact Carbon 172.50 34-50 1
BottomBracket Campagnolo Super Record 11 | Aluminum | Grey 1
FrontDerailleur Campagnolo Super Record 11 QS 1 
Cassette Campagnolo Record 11 | Steel/Titanium | 11-25 1
RearDerailleur Campagnolo Super Record 11 | Carbon | S 1
Chain Campagnolo Record 11 1
Wheelset Campagnolo Shamal Ultra - 2010 Aluminum Rim Black 1
Skewer Fulcrum OEM Spec'd | Black | 1
Tire Continental Grand Prix 4000 | Black | Kevlar | STD | 23.00 2
Tube Butyl Presta 20.00-28.00 | 48.00mm 2
Pedal Look Keo 2 Max Carbon | Carbon 1
Headset Pinarello Integrated | 1
Stem Pinarello Most Tigerlite | Carbon | 90.00 | -10.00 1
Handlebar Pinarello Most Lionair | ERGO | Carbon | Carbon 1
HandlebarTape Pinarello Handlebar Tape | Black 1
Seatpost Pinarello Most Aero Carbon 300mm Setback 1
Saddle Fizik Aliante K:ium | Black/Black Suede 1

Extras: Description Quantity
Accessory Cateye Strada Wireless | Black | 0.00 | 1
Elite Carbon bottle cage 1
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

Does "iyeoh" mean 大嘴巴 in chinese? 我是跟 K先生開玩笑---叫他去吃大便!!

從頭到尾都是你跟 f-man倆位自作聰明, 對號入座! 你繼續吃你的意大利麵吧

p.s. 不要忘記幫你朋友翻譯啊


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

That's about enough.


----------

